# My poor bettas got Camallanus worms! :(



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, 

Im a newbie to the site, im hoping i will be able to find some answers and advice for my fish. I think iv now been sat at the computer for the last 3 hours trying to find something to help with my lil bettas problems, but so much info and garble, im fully confused. 

Ever since i got my pretty purple/ blue betta he's been very shy and un interested in food. iv had 3 bettas before him and have never come across such an un social little boy! 

two days ago i noticed he had little worm like things coming from his body just behind his lower fins. i had a look on the net and diagnosed him with anchor worm, his worms wernt where anchor worms are stated to be found but that was the only diagnoses that came close. Rushed down to the lps and got anti crustacean parasite treatment and dosed him up. I was then looking for advice on the net as to whether i could feed him live food still whilst treating him with this, when i stumble across a site talking about camallanus worms. That is deffinatly what he has!!! No doubts!!! 

So i read on... treatment nightmare..... products illegal.... discontinued.. etc.... then i finally find a post that says they used Panacur ( dog and cat wormer) worked a treat apparntly. 

Does any one know anything about using this or dosing quantities or anything else i can use?? hes really not looking good and i dont think i can leave him another day!!!  

Many thanks for any ones time!!

Tank: 20ltr
Temp: Constant 27 degrees C
Decor: Med gravel, one live plant two silk.
Filter: internal marina i25
Cycled: yes, running for 3 months
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: Currently 0.1 - 0.3 due to meds 
Last water change: today 50% removing wrong med 
Tank mates: none


----------



## MelissaHersch (Jul 7, 2011)

The wonder-ingredient in Panacur is Fenbendazole; I've heard of some fishkeepers using Praziquental - with limited results. Sometimes, the parasitic nematodes have simply disappeared after a few doses, and then built up a resistance to the treatment when they re-appear.

According to Chillinator, the correct dosage for Fenbendazole is approximately 3ml/100ml of water which is then combined with the food.


----------



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you so much!!! I will give it a go and hope for the best!!!


----------



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi again!

Another question, can i treat fin rot at the same time as the worms?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

keels said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Another question, can i treat fin rot at the same time as the worms?


I'd be careful with that, some fin-rot treatments are powerful enough to render parasite treatments useless.


----------



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

Tankyou both very much for your help, unfortunatly he didnt make it. I dont think i caught it soon enough :'(


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

oh no, so sad


----------

